# en selbstgezeichnetes comic aufpeppen!



## Rpgrafx (3. September 2003)

Seid mir gegrüßt, 

Also ich hab da mal en comic gezeichnet, eingescannt und dann eingefärbt! 
Ich weiss auch, dass ich es noch brushen sollte.Jedoch ist mir nich klar wie!
Keine Angst ich hab bei google.de schon Informationen gefunden, aber ich komme mit denen nicht klar. 

Jetzt würde mich einfach mal Interessieren, wie ihr diesen Comic aufpeppen würdet, oder ob er so schlecht ist und ich es gleich lassen sollte *g*

Würde mich sehr über eure Tips freuen.

PS: Suchenfunktion hier hab ich auch benutzt hat mir nicht viel geholfen.


----------



## Rpgrafx (3. September 2003)

*hier der links*

Hier noch der link


----------



## ezelda (3. September 2003)

Schau mal hier . Könntest du mal versuchen, obs dir gefällt!


----------



## Rpgrafx (3. September 2003)

*danke das hab ich noch net gesehn*

cool danke


----------



## Rpgrafx (4. September 2003)

*eine frage noch*

Wie findet ihr eigentlich diesen character!?
Ist mein erster und Tips würd ich gern haben, wenn jemand
von euch sich da näher auskennt


----------



## ezelda (4. September 2003)

Ich kann mit diesen Zipfeln am Kinn nichts anfangen. Was soll das sein?
So unbearbeitet wirkt die Figur allerdings etwas langweilig, das gewisse etwas fehlt einfach. Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich mich in Sachen Comic eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht auskenne. Ich hätte aber später gerne mal die bearbeitete Version gesehen  

Bye


----------



## killkrog (4. September 2003)

Ich fined, da sind zu wenig Schatten drin.
Du hast genau 3 Farben...
Da müssen mehrere Abstufungen her.

//edit
Oh sorry... 4 Farben


----------



## Rpgrafx (4. September 2003)

*das is ja mein problem*

Ich check das absolut nich mit den schatten! hab mir die tuts schon angeschaut!
Irgendwie sieht das bei mir immer voll besch***** aus! Vieleicht bin ich echt zu doof dafür. könntet ihr euch vieleicht mal dran versuchen!? Ich kann mir die Schatten nich wirklich vorstellen! Also wie die bei diesem bild sein sollten!

Achso diese Zacken, hätten nen Bart darstellen sollen *g*


Aber bitte versteht mich nich falsch, ihr sollt nicht aus diesem comic ein geniales
Ding machen! Das will ich schon selber machen aber vieleicht mal an einer stelle oder so zeigen was ihr macht usw! Wie geht ihr denn da vor? 

und danke für eure Antworten!

euer rp


----------



## killkrog (4. September 2003)

Schau dir mal die Pics an, vielleicht siehste ein bisschen, wie man Schatten etwas besser zeichnet:

Link 1 
Link 2 
Link 3 
Link 4 
Link 5 

Ich bin zwar reiner 'Blattkritzler', also nur Einscannen und bissl kontrast rumspielen, und mache daher keine Schattenbearbeitung am PC, aber das sollte mit ein paar Brushes genauso gut gehen.
Ausserdem liegen mit eher Mangafiguren (wie man oben sieht), kann also nicht wirklich bei allem helfen.

Aber allgemein gilt, dass du erst die konturen zeichen soltlest, und dir dann erstmal überlegst, was die Figur anhat und woher das Licht kommt.
Was macht der Körper der Figur dabei für Schatten, wie und wie lange und in welche Richtung werden die dargestellt. Einfach bisschen überlegen, bevor man lospinselt. 

Benutzt du eigentlich nen digitales Zeichenbrett? Würde mich auch noch interessieren.

Greetz,
 Killy


----------



## Rpgrafx (4. September 2003)

*ne hab kein zeichenbrett*

Nein, hab leider kein digitales Zeichenbrett! Hab das Teil gezeichnet, abfotografiert und dann bearbeitet! jo also ich probier einfach mal weiter


----------



## zirag (4. September 2003)

So ich hab mal schnell was in einer Minute gemacht ( bin auch net der Profi in sachen Schatten und Highlights , aber mit ein wenig Mühe bekommt man schon ein gutes Ergebnis ) 

Ich hab das fast nur mit Abwendler & Nachbelichter gemacht 

hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## killkrog (5. September 2003)

Und hier meine Version gleich hinterher.
Habs insgesamt bisschen heller gemacht.
Zu achten wieder aufdie typschen Schattenstellen wie, Bereich des Halses, Schulter, Ärmel, Gesicht (Wangen).
Auch solltest du rechts die Haare vielleicht ein bisschen mehr ins Gesicht reinhängen lassen.

Greetz,
 Killy


----------



## Lemming (5. September 2003)

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, die Schattenflächen mit dem Lasso auszuwählen/zu zeichnen und mit Airbrush oder Verlauf füllen. In mehreren Schichten, die immer kleiner werden (s. Anhang). Wichtig ist dabei, dass die Verläufe nicht ganz an alle Ränder gehen, sonst sieht das zu abgehackt aus.

Schatten kommen auf eine mulitiplizierte Ebene, Lichter auf eine normale.

Lemming


----------



## derGugi (5. September 2003)

ich denke nicht, dass es mit Schatten und Highlights getan ist  Das Bild von Lemming sieht zwar schon ganz gut aus, aber du müsstest den Character an sich verbessern. Was mir aufgefallen ist:
1. Ohren sind nicht an der Stirn befestigt. Beim Menschen sind sie auf Augenhöhe. Wenn du Tierohren haben willst, würd ich sie etwas weiter nach hinten setzen und oben etwas rausschauen lassen. Und vorallem sollten sie etwas mit Haaren überdeckt sein. 
2. Die Figur könnte etwas mehr Detail vertragen (Augenbrauen, Falten in den Kleidern, etc)
3. Sollen diese Spitzen wirklich einen Bart darstellen?  Wenn ja, würd ich die verbessern oder komplett wegmachen. Und normalerweise hat der Bart die gleiche Farbe wie die Haare, ausser er ist gefärbt  Aber das ist ja egal, kann man machen, wie man will. 
4. Mir kommt die Figur eher weiblich als männlich vor...
5. Die Körperhaltung sieht komisch aus. Wo ist der 2. Arm? Und überhaupt der Teil unter dem Haar müsste überarbeitet werden.

So, das war meine subjektive Meinung  viel Spass beim weitermachen


----------



## zenga (5. September 2003)

tach,
hier mal Tut´s zum Colorieren>
link 1 
link 2 
link 3 

mfg zenga


----------



## Rpgrafx (5. September 2003)

*danke euch recht herzlich*

Vielen dank, ich werd mich dran setzen! Wie gesagt is mein erster character und dafür is er nich schlecht denk ich mal! Zudem ich davor nichmal wusste dass ich 
dass wenigstens ein bisschen kann! Also ich leg mich nu ins zeug! werd dann irgendwann mal mein ergebnis posten!

Nochmals danke

eure rp

PS: Muss sagen eure Ergebnisse gefallen mir schon ganz gut


----------



## M@DZG@ (7. September 2003)

Mein absolutes Lieblingstutorial zu diesem Thema (Einscannen+Brushen) hab ich noch mal hier gepostet, zumal dies auch jemand geschrieben hat, der kein Drawpad besitzt : 

http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/tutorial (13)/

Meiner Meinung nach ist wastedyouth.org immer noch den einen oder anderen Blick wert, auch wenn nichts mehr da ist außer den Tuts., aber die sind dafür wirklich gut!


----------

